# Running songs?



## RyanReese09 (May 28, 2011)

So I was just wondering what songs you runners all listen to while running. I only have about 30 minutes of songs I would *want* to listen to while running, which is more than enough for a 5k, I could even make do with a 10k if I replayed a few, but I am going to be doing long long runs and I'd prefer to have more music to listen to.

I like some pop/rap songs, for example, Dead n Gone by Justin Timberlake

Here are the songs I like listening to while running

Dead n Gone- JT
Breath-Breaking Benjamin
Face Down-Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Savior-Rise against
Not afraid-eminem
No love-eminem
Injection-rise against
lose yourself-eminem
Yeah- Usher
In the end-Lincoln park
Set me free- Casting Clowns
Down on me-Jeremih and 50 cent.


----------



## Hershey (May 28, 2011)

I personally am not a runner, but "Till I Collapse" by Eminem is a song that I was thinking about when I was running on this trail behind my house.


----------



## Julian (May 28, 2011)

Woo Breaking Benjamin, Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, Rise Against :tu


----------



## EricReese (May 28, 2011)

Moar Rise Against...


----------



## Rpotts (May 28, 2011)

Immortal Technique - Internally Bleeding


----------



## endless_akatsuki (May 28, 2011)

I find that it's hard to listen to music while running, but I used to listen to Eminem stuff...


----------



## Hershey (May 28, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Immortal Technique


 
He is one of the best rappers.


----------



## ianography (May 28, 2011)

You can see what music I listen to by my avatar 

anyway, this reminded me of this song I made up a few weeks ago called, "The Running Song". Here's a little snippet:

It's the Running Song
We run all day! 
We jump over hurdles
Then we drink some water!

Yeah it's going platinum.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 28, 2011)

Simple Plan


----------



## Cool Frog (May 28, 2011)

ianography said:


> You can see what music I listen to by my avatar
> 
> anyway, this reminded me of this song I made up a few weeks ago called, "The Running Song". Here's a little snippet:
> 
> ...


 
yousosilly
I made a version similar to the song in finding nemo made by dory


Spoiler



Hey Mr Grump Gills
You know what you gotta do when life gets you down?
Just keep running
Just keep running
Just keep running running running
What do we do we run, run, run
OH HO HO How I love to run
When you WAAAAAANNTTT to run you want to run


Making up your own music while running is half the fun.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 28, 2011)

Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## ianography (May 28, 2011)

Okay fine from all of the demand for another sneak peek to the platinum edition of The Running Song, I will be adding another verse. This was inspired by two of my friends that are both named David.

This is David 2 
And dis is David 1
They like to run
CUZ IZ SO MUCH FUN


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 28, 2011)

WE COULD'VE HAD IT ALL
RUNNING IN THE DEEP


----------



## Cool Frog (May 28, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> WE COULD'VE HAD IT ALL
> RUNNING IN THE DEEP


YET YOU LOOK SO SMALL
RIDING IN THAT JEEP


----------



## emolover (May 28, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> YET YOU LOOK SO SMALL
> RIDING IN THAT JEEP


 
An' we all haven fun chillin' wid are peeps.

But on a more serious note when I go for a run that isn't for cross country or track I listen to anything that I currently am listening to. So Blessthefall, Manson, August bruns red, and Helloween.


----------



## Edward (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Dene (May 28, 2011)

Lolrapwhilerunning


Try Disturbed.


----------



## Bapao (May 28, 2011)

Shai Hulud is good running music.


----------



## RTh (May 28, 2011)

All kind of sport I've done with music so far it's been Chopin. Also sometimes I give Mozart and Haydn a chance.


----------



## Rpotts (May 28, 2011)

Dene said:


> Lolrapwhilerunning
> 
> 
> Try Disturbed.


 
loldisturbedwhileliving


----------



## EricReese (May 28, 2011)

nuff said


----------



## Dene (May 28, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> loldisturbedwhileliving



lolurface


----------



## uberCuber (May 28, 2011)

I set my friends on fire


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 28, 2011)

This is an awesome thread.


----------



## Engberg91 (May 28, 2011)

This is probably the best song for running xD:





or something from forrest gump.


----------



## Thompson (May 28, 2011)

Dark Fantasy
Stronger
Runaway
Lost in the World

All Kanye West songs


----------



## Hershey (May 28, 2011)

Thompson said:


> Dark Fantasy
> Stronger
> Runaway
> Lost in the World


 

My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy! <3 
I like every song on that album.


----------



## Vinny (May 28, 2011)

Escape the fate is like Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, but with some screaming.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 28, 2011)

*Metallica - the four horsemen* will make you gallop ;-)


----------

